# Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2011: Top-Vollversionen, 3D-Mark- und SSD-Special plus 4.000 Seiten PDF-Archiv



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2011: Top-Vollversionen, 3D-Mark- und SSD-Special plus 4.000 Seiten PDF-Archiv gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2011: Top-Vollversionen, 3D-Mark- und SSD-Special plus 4.000 Seiten PDF-Archiv


----------



## Zocker85 (23. Dezember 2010)

coole vollversionen 

habe mir miniabo zum testen ohne dvd bestellt...erste ausgabe ist die ab januar... kann ich noch auf dvd version umstellen und die differenz draufzahlen???


----------



## John-800 (23. Dezember 2010)

Also das Heft klingt recht interessant. Dat wird definitiv geklauft.


----------



## BikeRider (23. Dezember 2010)

Bin aufs Heft gespannt.
Bin auch drauf gespannt ob im nächsten Heft oder in eines der nächsten welche meiner Themen-Wünsche dranne kommen werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2010)

Wäre ja ein Grund, mir das Heft wieder mal zu kaufen. 
Nach über einem Jahr...


----------



## leorphee (23. Dezember 2010)

Gut das ich ein ABO habe und das Heft wahrscheinlich schon am 01.01.11 in den Händen halte...


----------



## Rayken (23. Dezember 2010)

schade so ein aktuelles Heftarchiv wäre mal gut also alle Hefte von 2010, ich guck kaum mehr in die Hefte von 2009 rein, das ist doch alles alte Technik


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2010)

Sobald das Heft im Laden liegt, ist es schon alte Technik.


----------



## Shi (23. Dezember 2010)

Das Cover ist übrigens schon komplett geleakt  
rausgenommen


----------



## Pikus (23. Dezember 2010)

Das is ja mal was feines, da kann man sich ja alle cover ansehen, man muss nur die URL verändern


----------



## Shi (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich frag mich wie lange der Link noch funktioniert, ist das nicht ein NDA-Bruch? Ich nehms wieder raus.


----------



## Hansaplast (23. Dezember 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Sobald das Heft im Laden liegt, ist es schon alte Technik.



Sämtliche hardware schippert Wochen lang übers Meer,
wie kann man da überhaupt von neu reden ?

Egal, das Heft ist auch diesmal gekauft.


----------



## Pikus (23. Dezember 2010)

Besser ist das^^
Jetzt kann ich mir zwar die Cover immer vor herausgabe des heftes ansehen, aber da ich mir die PCGH eh immer kaufe ist das ja egal


----------



## joraku (23. Dezember 2010)

Werd ich mir holen - schon allein wegen 3D Mark und dem Netzteiltest (auch wenn ich ein neues habe, aber irgendwie gefällt es mir nicht  von Kabelmanagement)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Dezember 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie lange der Link noch funktioniert, ist das nicht ein NDA-Bruch? Ich nehms wieder raus.




Das wird wohl kein Problem sein, denn es kann sich ja jeder im Archiv bereits angucken:

Heft-Archiv von PC Games Hardware Print, Abo-Möglichkeiten und Meldungen zu PCGH-Heften


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (24. Dezember 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Das Cover ist übrigens schon komplett geleakt
> rausgenommen



 Siehste und WikiLeaks weiß Nichts davon!!!


----------



## fuddles (24. Dezember 2010)

> Neben dem PDF-Archiv finden Sie auf der Heft-DVD auch die Vollversion von Heroes of Might & Magic 5



Juhu



> 3DMark Vantage Basic



Juhu


----------



## vAro (25. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schoen, dass es wieder ein Heftarchiv geben wird! Allerdings gehoere ich immernoch zu den Abonennten, die auf die Magazineditionen umgestiegen sind. Bei mir fuellen sich ebenso die Regale mit PCGH-Ausgaben.

Koennte man hier einen Kompromiss finden?

Beste und vor allem weihnachtliche Gruesse,
vAro


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Dezember 2010)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Bin aufs Heft gespannt.
> Bin auch drauf gespannt ob im nächsten Heft oder in eines der nächsten welche meiner Themen-Wünsche dranne kommen werden.



Welche sind das denn konkret?


----------



## Vortox (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich freu mich schon auf Sandy Bridge, was sollte sonst verdeckt werden?. Hoffentlich habt ihr interessante Mainboards


----------



## ChavezD (25. Dezember 2010)

hoffentlich kommt jetzt mal ein Vergleich der Verschiedenen Hersteller einer Grafikkarten Reihe und nicht nur wie viel Leistung die Standardversion hat, davon gibt es denke ich genug im Netz.

Besonders Interessieren würde mich die Lautsärke bei wieviel Hitze


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Dezember 2010)

Eine Marktübersicht samt Lautheit und Temperaturen gibt's in der 02/2011. Wir haben das doch oft, warum also "hoffentlich mal"?


----------



## h_tobi (25. Dezember 2010)

Die nächste geniale Ausgabe mit einer ordentlichen PDF- Sammlung. 
Da kann ich mich als Abonnent wieder auf was richtig Feines freuen. Nur weiter so.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Dezember 2010)

ChavezD schrieb:


> hoffentlich kommt jetzt mal ein Vergleich der Verschiedenen Hersteller einer Grafikkarten Reihe und nicht nur wie viel Leistung die Standardversion hat, davon gibt es denke ich genug im Netz.
> 
> Besonders Interessieren würde mich die Lautsärke bei wieviel Hitze





PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Eine Marktübersicht samt Lautheit und Temperaturen gibt's in der 02/2011. Wir haben das doch oft, warum also "hoffentlich mal"?



PCGH 02/2011: Insgesamt 14 Karten im Test, darunter 5 x HD 6900.  Preisrahmen: 200 bis 500+ Euro. Meine persönlichen Highlights sind die flüsterleisen Neulinge im "bezahlbaren" Bereich.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Stallohne (26. Dezember 2010)

wie wärs mit einem neuem pcgh in gefahr?

vllt hitzigen pc in schnee einbuddeln. schnee haben wir ja genug


----------



## ReaCT (26. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir jemand den Link zum Feedback für 01 geben? Finde es gerade nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Dezember 2010)

Ist nicht mehr oben angepappt, derzeit 7. Thread von oben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/128254-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-01-2011-a.html

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (26. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Welche sind das denn konkret?


[x] Win 7 64  Bit Treiber spezial - Wie ist die Versorgung von 64 Bit-Treibern und  gibt es noch Lücken ? Das wäre zum Beispiel bei Webcams, Lenkrädern und  Gamerpads, Mäusen und so weiter.
Von Logitech zum Beispiel hab ich für eine Webcam keinen 64 Bit Treiber  gefunden und für die Logitech MX 310 finde ich auch keinen 64 Bit  Treiber für Win 7 Für das Lenkrad Thrustmaster RGT FFB CLUTCH steht zum  Beispiel auf der Thrustmaster-Seite immer noch ein Beta-Treiber für Win 7  zum Download.
[x] Netzwerk - Win 7-, Win XP- und Win 98-Rechner miteinander vernetzen
[x] W-lan und WIFi - Kann ich ein WiFi-Gerät auch über ein W-lan-Modem ansteuern ,Tipps und Tricks
[x] Video-Konvertierung  - Seine alten VHS-Bänder auf den PC oder auf DVD brennen Grad bei Win 7  64 Bit soll bei den meisten Softwaren bei diesem Thema viel unrund  laufen.
[x] Tipps und Tricks alte Musikkassetten wieder aufzumöbeln
Wie bekomme ich alte Spiele zum laufen - Grad bei Win 7 64 Bit, aber  auch Vista 64 Bit laufen viele Spiele nicht mehr oder lassen sich gar  nicht installieren. Dies könnte ein Bereich werden, der permanent in  PCGH vorhanden ist.
[x] Dos-Box und Dos-Spiele unter Win 7 64 Bit (Maussteuerung und Game-Pad-Steuerung)


----------



## Accelerator (29. Dezember 2010)

Super Themen und Inhalte für die neue Ausgabe. 
Ich freue mich schon tierisch. 


Die Beitragswünsche von OsFrontale finde ich spitze. Würden mich auch sehr interessieren! Bitte bald berücksichtigen.


----------



## Ruhrpott (29. Dezember 2010)

Accelerator schrieb:


> Super Themen und Inhalte für die neue Ausgabe.



Jap finde ich auch.


----------



## jaramund (29. Dezember 2010)

Bei den passiven CPU-Kühlern würde mich mal ein Test des Impactics C3LH-B mit der Heatpipekonstruktion interessieren, auch wenn es eigentlich ein Gehäusetest wäre.
Sonst kann es ja nur ein gutes Heft werden.


----------



## Iceman001 (30. Dezember 2010)

Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## P@tC@sh (31. Dezember 2010)

Me too,erste Sahne mit der PDF-Sammlung.


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Dezember 2010)

Die wird sowas von gekauft


----------



## sirwuffi (1. Januar 2011)

mich interessiert hauptsächlich der ssd test und natürlich sandy bridge


----------



## Ralf345 (1. Januar 2011)

sirwuffi schrieb:


> mich interessiert hauptsächlich der ssd test und natürlich sandy bridge




SB Test wird es nicht geben. Nichts im Inhaltsverzeichnis zu finden. Ist natürlich Schade für die Printleser. Im nächsten Monat ist eh schon alles bekannt.


----------



## xeonsys (1. Januar 2011)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> SB Test wird es nicht geben. Nichts im Inhaltsverzeichnis zu finden. Ist natürlich Schade für die Printleser. Im nächsten Monat ist eh schon alles bekannt.



schade


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Januar 2011)

Wer das Heft schon hat, der kann diesen Irrtum bestimmt entkräften.

_*Redaktionelle Highlights *
Redaktionell blicken wir auf das  Jahr 2010 zurück und testen ausführlich neue Hardware, die wir im  Einzelnen noch nicht nennen dürfen. Die Spatzen pfeifen aber ohnehin  schon länger von den Dächern, was Ende Dezember 2010 bzw. Anfang 2011  erscheinen soll._ 

Die noch vor Weihnachten fertiggestellte PCGH 02/2011 ist in allen Bereichen auf der Höhe der Zeit. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ralf345 (1. Januar 2011)

Die Bestätigung wollte ich haben, hat ja geklappt. Also ich habe noch kein Heft bekommen als Abonnent. Aber war klar durch Silvester und Neujahr jetzt. Normalerweise am Samstag, aber der Feiertag ist heute unnötigerweise im Weg.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Januar 2011)

Stell dich mal auf Montag ein.  Wir haben übrigens auch noch keine Hefte (also in gedruckter "Retail"-Form) ... Aber spätestens am Mittwoch können alle Interessierten am Kiosk zugreifen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PeacemakerDT (2. Januar 2011)

Ich freu mich schon auf die Ausgabe! Steht viel drin, was mich aktuell interessiert.


----------



## doenertier84 (2. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht s mit der Gainward GTX 570 Phantom aus? Laut News liegt die ja schon bei euch rum, seid ihr da noch an ein NDA gebunden? 
Ich wäre auch an einem Test interessiert, wie aktuelle Grafikkarten auf verschiedenen Systemen skalieren.
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ob es bei meiner CPU (Q9650) Sinn macht zur GTX 580 zu greifen, wenn ich von den 15% Leistungsdifferenz zur GTX 570 nur einen Bruchteil mitnehme weil der Rest limitiert.

Also:
1) (wenn nicht schon geschehen) Quickpoll "Welche CPU nutzt ihr?"
2) Top 9 nehmen + meine CPU 
3) mit den gängigen Spielen benchen und über die CPUs Kurven zu den einzelnen Grafikkarten legen, die die Durchschnitts-Fps angeben.
4) Das alles bis Redaktionsschluss!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Januar 2011)

Die Phantom traf leider erst ein paar Tage nach Abschluss der neuesten Marktübersicht in der 02/2011 bei uns ein. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## UltraGraniat (2. Januar 2011)

Koennte eig. PCGH mal einen Bericht ueber die China-Tablets machen??

Die Galileoflachzangen haben es einfach nicht drauf Technik zu reviewen..!


lg. Ultra !


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Januar 2011)

UltraGraniat schrieb:


> Die Galileoflachzangen haben es einfach nicht drauf Technik zu reviewen..!


Galileo hat von allem seit Jahren gar nichts mehr richtig drauf außer Zeitverschwendung. Wer Wissen braucht sollte sich gescheite Dokus und Infosendungen (nein nicht Teleshop) reinziehen und nicht so etwas.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (3. Januar 2011)

Bitte im [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2011 weiterdiskutieren.

Grüße
Marco


----------

